# Dämpfer im mojo



## Jocki (4. Oktober 2010)

Servus, ich hätt mal gern euer Feedback welchen Dämpfer ihr fahrt und wie zufrieden ihr damit seid. Ich hab den dt Swiss drin und bin nicht wirklich glücklich damit. Bei meinen 74kg Krieg ich kein vernünftiges setup hin. Entweder ist der Dämpfer zu straff und kastriert den Hinterbau (für cc okay) oder er sackt beim aufsitzen zu weit ein.

Da mein mojo sich diesen Winter in ein enduro verwandeln soll bin besonders an Meinungen zum dhx interessiert. Ach ja, nen Bos stoy hat noch keiner im mojo oder?


----------



## hirrsson (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Sehr gute Frage... ich bin genau an der gleiche Thema interessiert - hehehe coole Zufall.... *blink*

Welche Dämpfer... Meine "Problemstellung" ist aber eine Entscheidung zwischen den DHX AIR oder RP23 Dämpfer zu finden...

@Jocki: 
1) Welche Vorteile siehst du an der DHX Air? 
2) Was kann diese Dämpfer mehr / besser als dein jetzige Dämpfer? 
3) Wieso nicht der RP23 ?

@Stefan: wie du siehst, ich schwächeln immer noch.... Tendiere aber momentan zu deine Empfehlung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (5. Oktober 2010)

Mir wurde während einer Fahrt mit einem Specialized Demo bewußt wie gut ein Hinterbau funktionieren kann. Besonders wie sauber die kleinen Schläge geschluckt wurden und der Bodenkontakt des Hinterrads beim Anbremsens hat mich schwer beeindruckt.

Ich denke mit dem richtigen Dämpfer sollte der Hinterbau des Mojo auch anähernd so sauber arbeiten können. Das er weder die Reserven noch das schluckvermögen von nem Demo hat ist mir klar.

Beim DHX gefällt mir, dass man die Plattform für bergauf zuschalten kann und bergab komplett ausgeschaltet wird und man angeblich sehr nahe am Federverhalten von ner Stahlfeder ist.

Den Stoy bietet BOS auf seiner Homepage abgestimmt aufs Mojo und Fahrergewicht an- sehr verlockend. Ich konnte aber bisher noch nicht eruieren ob der Dämpfer auch für langes Bergauftreten taugt.


----------



## hirrsson (5. Oktober 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Beim DHX gefällt mir, dass man die Plattform für bergauf zuschalten kann und bergab komplett ausgeschaltet wird und man angeblich sehr nahe am Federverhalten von ner Stahlfeder ist.


Das kann man doch auch mit einen RP / DT Dämpfer machen oder? wenigsten der RP kann man zuschalten (propedal)



Jocki schrieb:


> Den Stoy bietet BOS auf seiner Homepage abgestimmt aufs Mojo und Fahrergewicht an


Hast du einen Link?


----------



## Jocki (5. Oktober 2010)

Beim RP23 kann man die Plattform (glaub ich) nicht komplett wegschalten- vielleicht täusch ich mich da auch. Außerdem versprech ich mir vom größeren Volumen des DHX auch sehr viel.

Bos Dämpfer:
http://boutique.bosmtb.com/en/produits/p1-the-stoy


----------



## Jockelmatz (5. Oktober 2010)

Beim RP23 kannst Du die Plattform komplett abschalten.

Wenn Du einen RP23 neueren Datums nimmst, (wichtig: Low Compression), spricht der Hinterbau sensibelst an. 
Das propedal kannst Du in drei Stufen zuschalten. Ich nehme, wenn überhaupt, grundsätzlich nur die erste, das reicht mir völlig.
Die dritte Stufe kommt einem lockout schon verdammt nah.

Verstehe aber das Problem mit dem DT Swiss nicht ganz. Du stellst den korrekten sag ein, und trotzdem sackst Du zu weit ein beim Aufsitzen?


----------



## Jocki (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich den korrekten Sag einstelle spricht der Hinterbau erst bei mittleren Schlägen an, beim anbremsen vor Kurven fängt das Rad an leicht zu springen, dafür passt die Reserve bei harten Schlägen. 

Stell ich den Dämpfer so ein, dass ich mit dem Bremsverhalten und Ansprechen auf kleine Unebenheiten zufrieden bin sackt der Hinterbau bei steilen Anstiegen zu stark ein, außerdem fehlt dann die Reserve bei schneller Fahrt auf verblockten Untergrund.

Ich fahr gern steile sachen Bergauf um dann technische Trails abzufahren. Da brauch ich sowohl nen ruhigen Hinterbau bergauf (blockierter Hinterbau ist auch ok), als auch maximale Bremstraktion bergab sowie reserven für härtere Schläge auf nem schnellen wurzeligen Trail.


----------



## Jocki (12. Juni 2011)

So, mein mojo hat ein neues Fahrwerk. Lyrik u-turn 160 mm und nen vivid Air rc 2. Das Ding geht jetzt bergab wie die Hölle. Bergauf wippt der hinterbau genausowenig wie mit dem dt Swiss, hat aber mehr Traktion. Bergab liegt das Rad viel satter, nach sprüngen kickt der Hinterbau nicht mehr zurück, auf Bodenwellen klebt das Rad am Boden und das mit ner basiseinstellung!


----------



## freeride24 (14. Juni 2011)

könntest du ein foto machen?
würde mich interessieren wie der vivid air im mojo aussieht
danke


----------



## cycophilipp (12. Oktober 2011)

ich bin aufgrund fehlender Gabel noch nicht zum fahren gekommen, habe mir aber für das Mojo (ohne HD, SL, SLR) neben dem vorhandenen RP23 einen DHX 5 Air mit großer Luftkammer besorgt. 
Bin gespannt auf den Vergleich, werde berichten.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab in meinem Mojo HD einen DHX Air drin und bin sehr zufrieden. Ansonsten kann ich noch den Monarch Plus empfehlen. Kann das gleiche wie der DHX Air, ist allerdings wesentlich leichter. Für grobes, längeres Bergabballern taugen RP23 und DTSwiss nicht. Coil-Dämpfer würde ich im Mojo nicht verbauen, ich achte bei dem Bike-Segment sehr aufs Gewicht. Auch DH-Luft-Dämpfer wie den Vivid Air sehe ich schon als grenzwertig an. Der ist auch sackschwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin11 (1. November 2011)

ich bin z.Z. auch am überlegen welchen Dämpfer ich einbauen sollte. Habe momentan noch den RP23 drin. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich den DHX Air einbauen, hauptsächlich wegen dem Lockout.

Nun ist mir aber der Vivid Air unter die Augen gekommen. Man hört nur gutes über den Dämpfer. Allerdings hat dieser keinen Lockout. 

Fahre neben Endurotouren auch öfter mal normale Touren ohne Downhill. Soll heißen der Hinterbau sollte nicht wie wild wippen wenn es mal länger bergauf geht. Im Bikepark nutze ich mein Canyon. 

Ein Cane Creek Double Barrel mit Titanfeder würde mir zumindest optisch am besten gefallen. Allerdings wäre dieser wohl für Endurotouren überdimensioniert? Wipptechnisch dürfte es auch keinen Spaß machen auf Touren.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den Dämpfer bezüglich des Wippens? Habe auch ein wenig Angst, dass das Hinterrad ständig am Sattelrohr kratzt, wie auch oben schon angesprochen.


----------



## MojoTom (1. November 2011)

ihr seid manchmal werkwürdig..

also @trickn0l0gy: du rätst von stahlfederbeinen ab noch empfiehlst du rp23 oder dt luftfederelemente.. und auch bloß keinen vivid air.. der aber als pendant zum dem von dir gefahrenem dhx air gesehen werden kann..  merkwürdig. aber ein fully soll's sein ja? 

und dann noch ganz kurz zusammengefasste schlagwörter von @Martin11: kein lockout, für endurotouren ist ein double barrel überdimensioniert,..wipptechnisch,..?

ALSO:

*stahlfederbeine:*
funktionieren im mojo wunderbar! klar wiegen diese bis zu 500g mehr (ohne titanfeder). aber ein hd mit stahlfederbein + reverb + führung + .... liegt bei 13,6 kilo. ist das zu viel für ein tourenenduro? zumal es noch viel leichter ginge. sensibles ansprechverhalten, einfache abstimmung, echter durchschlagsschutz. das sind doch überzeugende argumente. überdimensioniert gibt es hier nicht. und für ein enduro übrings eher üblich. was sich gut fährt sollte auch so bleiben. wenn ihr lust auf einen double barrel o.ä. habt dann probiert ihn aus!

*rp23*
mit etwas tuning an der luftkammer durchaus fahrbar. trotzdem egal ob mojo/sl/hd -> die große luftkammer macht selten sinn. entweder den body selbst ändern oder mit verschiedenen varianten innerhalb der luftkammer das volumen verändern. diesbezüglich kann ich in ein paar wochen vielleicht schon detaillierte erkenntnisse mitteilen.

*wippen*
wenn ein federelement sehr sensibel ist - dann wippt es auch ein wenig. lockouthebelchen hier, schalter da.. auch am anstieg, sofern wir nicht von einer glatten straße reden, ist ein arbeitendes fahrwerk effizienter als ein lockout. wenn ein fahrwerk arbeitet dann funktionert es. so etwas wie eine "platform" wie z.b. eine straffe dämpfung mach ja noch sinn. aber ein lockout? :kotz:  aber ok. geschmackssache 

wollte ich nur mal loswerden.

*fahrt worauf ihr bock habt.

und: bitte nix gegen stahlfederbeine wenn man es nicht ausprobiert hat!
*


----------



## Martin11 (1. November 2011)

die 500 Gramm mehr bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer wären mir egal. Würde mir dann den Double Barrel einbauen. 

Hab aus Unwissenheit gefragt. Man sieht viele HD´s mit Stahlfeder. Allerdings könnte es ja sein, dass diese dann nur im Park und nicht auf Touren bewegt werden. Und eben mal 700 Euro ausgeben um das ganze auszuprobieren ist auch nicht so leicht


----------



## MojoTom (1. November 2011)

*das gewicht ist das einzige was gegen ein stahlfederbein sprechen könnte!*

systembedingt haben diese ein sensibleres ansprechverhalten. nutzen den federweg häufig besser aus - und als letzter durchschlagsschutz sitzt ein gummi auf der kolbenstange. das reicht mir auch als letzte endprogression  denn hier machen die meisten luftdämpfer *plong*.

der double barrel ist bestimmt ein sahniger dämpfer


----------



## Martin11 (1. November 2011)

Und du meinst, dass ich auf Touren nicht auf dem Rad rumhopse, weil es bei jedem Antritt extrem einfedert?  (übertrieben gesagt )


----------



## MojoTom (1. November 2011)

das fahrwerk wird bei starkem pedalieren durchaus "arbeiten".
3mm am kolben bedeuten beim hd aber das am hinterrad 7,56mm bewegung ist. da arbeitet ein gelsattel mehr 

wenn das fahrwerk blockiert ist merkt man erst wie angenehm doch das leichte "wippen" vorher war.

darüber hinaus bieten auch die stahlfederbeine hierfür gute abstimmungsmöglichkeiten.
stichwort: low speed druckstufe. das haben fast alle.

wichtig: man sollte ein stahlfederbein schon auch wollen und sich später nicht über das gewicht ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2011)

MojoTom schrieb:


> ihr seid manchmal werkwürdig..
> 
> also @trickn0l0gy: du rätst von stahlfederbeinen ab noch empfiehlst du rp23 oder dt luftfederelemente.. und auch bloß keinen vivid air.. der aber als pendant zum dem von dir gefahrenem dhx air gesehen werden kann..  merkwürdig. aber ein fully soll's sein ja?


Ja richtig, damit beschränkt es sich im Moment bei meinen Empfehlungen ganz klar auf DHX Air oder Monarch Plus oder MZ Roco Air. Vivid Air ist ganz klar raus wegen Gewicht und fehlendem Lockout. Da kann die Performance noch so gut sein, dass macht keinen Sinn an einem sub13kg-AM Gerät. 

Und was ist daran jetzt merkwürdig? Das ist nur konsequent.


----------



## MojoTom (1. November 2011)

*konsequent*

ein rp23 o.ä. wäre konsequent, weil leicht.
eine stahlfederbein wäre konsequent, super performance

dhx air & co. sind deshalb ja immer ein kompromiss aus gewicht und performance. ein kompromiss ist daher nie konsequent. das drücken die wörter schon aus.


*merkwürdig*

(deine formulierung von) "bergabgeballer" + (mit einem) luftdämpfer = merkwürdig und nicht konsequent

da brauchen wir jetzt auch nicht diskutitieren. wenn luftdämpfer das so gut wie erhofft könnten würde man diese auch an anderen bikes deutlich öfter sehen. allein schon des gewichtsvorteiles wegen.

auch merkwürdig:
ein dhx air ist ok - aber ein vivid air mit 75 g mehr nicht? hmmm.. wenn er denn deutlich besser wäre?

und:
ein gut abgestimmter rp23 ist nicht schlechter als ein dhx air. aber mit 150 g deutlich leichter. 
siehe oben: konsequent.
über die parameter druckstufe, zugstufe, boostvalvedruck und die größe der kammer lässt er sich durchaus recht gut anpassen.

achso:
ich vergaß den lockout (den nicht jeder braucht).. nach funktion des lockout sollte man nun wirklich keine dämpfer kaufen..

und jetzt bitte nicht weiter aufregen. du hast schließlich gefragt - und ich nur meine meinung dazu mitgeteilt.

*stop*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. November 2011)

blablabla, noch so jemand, der zuviel zeit hat und meint das ganze internet hätte lust mit ihm sinnlose diskussionen zu führen. weißte was, mach doch einfach, worauf du lust hast und werde damit glücklich.  gute nacht.


----------



## Sir Galahad (2. November 2011)

Kann mojoTom nur recht geben.

Ich bin DHX Air, Vivid Air und diverse Stahldämpfer an einem Touren-FR-Rahmen (kein Mojo ...) gefahren und finde, dass jede Gewichtssteigerung da mit Performancevorteilen einhergeht, die das Mehrgewicht mehr als ausgleichen. Habe auch mal fest an Sachen wie leichte Dämpfer mit Lockout geglaubt. 

Vivid Air geht um Klassen besser als DHX, das Mehrgewicht ist es mehr als wert. Der DHX braucht nur den Lockout, weil er im mittleren Federweg schei$$e ist. Coil mit Titanfeder ist allerdings unschlagbar. Lockout ist doch Schwachsinn aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt, eine Krücke für schlecht konstruierte Dämpfer auf schlecht ausgelegten Geometrien. Auf langen Auffahrten auf Forstautobahnen wippt beim Treten im Sitzen auch ein Stahlfederdämpfer nicht merkbar, wenn die Geo des Bikes stimmt, und bei Trailauffahrten will ich die Traktion des Dämpfers und kein Hardtail.

Natürlich wünsche ich trickn0l0gy viel Spaß mit seinen 75 g Ersparnis.


----------



## Stefan H (3. November 2011)

Bzgl. der Dämpfer Diskussion;

Fahrwerks technisch, habe ich fast alle Hersteller bis auf bos mit diversen Modellen im Mojo testen dürfen. Es gab fast keinen Dämpfer der richtig schlecht war. Alle haben ihre Pro und Kontra´s. 
Das Einsatzgebiet und ´wichtig´ der Fahrstil ist hier ausschlaggebend!

Aktuell darf ich einen Prototypen eines Fox rp23 Dämpfer nutzen.
Dieser ist Baugleich mit dem 2012´er Modell, jedoch ein wenig gepimpt 
in der Durckstufeneinstellung.
Ich finde sowieso das die neueren Boostvalve-generationen nicht mehr so 
im Federweg durchrauschen wie die letztjährigen rp23 Dämpfer.

Wenn man einmal im Genuss kommt einen Stahlfederdämpfer zu fahren (egal welcher Hersteller) und das Gewicht an zweiter Stelle steht,
wird es nicht schwer haben bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Kerberos (3. November 2011)

mMn darf neben Einsatzgebiet und auch das Fahrergewicht nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden. Ein leichterer Fahrer kann seinen Dämpfer eher mit weniger Druck traktionsstark einstellen, ohne sich dauernd Sorgen um Durchschlag machen zu müssen. 

@mojotom & tricknology: Nennt doch mal Eure fahrfertigen kg, vielleicht erklärt das teilweise die unterschiedlichen Ansichten?!


----------



## MojoTom (3. November 2011)

Kerberos schrieb:


> mMn darf neben Einsatzgebiet und auch das Fahrergewicht nicht ausser Acht gelassen werden. Ein leichterer Fahrer kann seinen Dämpfer eher mit weniger Druck traktionsstark einstellen, ohne sich dauernd Sorgen um Durchschlag machen zu müssen.
> 
> @mojotom & tricknology: Nennt doch mal Eure fahrfertigen kg, vielleicht erklärt das teilweise die unterschiedlichen Ansichten?!



schön wenn es denn so wäre 
leider habe ich mit unter 60 kg dieselben und noch weitere probleme..

den rp23 so abgestimmt dass sag und abstimmung passen; rauscht er bei sprüngen oder am ende einer langen treppe durch. da bringt mir auch mein geringes gewicht leider nüscht. dies lässt sich wie ich oben bereits schrieb nur über eine verkleinerung der luftkammer und ggf anderen boostdruck realisieren und ist in arbeit.

darüber hinaus ist die dämpferabstimmung bei gabeln und stahlfederbeinen für mich immer zu straff. ich benötige immer eine fiskosität von -2,5 gegenüber den standardölen. ich habe es demnach durch mein fliegengewicht schwerer ein perfektes setup zu finden weil der ein oder andere umbau nötig ist. auch bei der aktuellen 36er float muss ich schauen wie ich die luftkammer etwas vergrößert bekomme um den vollen federweg nutzen zu können.

einsatzgebiet: alles, von tour bis park



Stefan H schrieb:


> Aktuell darf ich einen Prototypen eines Fox rp23 Dämpfer nutzen.
> Dieser ist Baugleich mit dem 2012´er Modell, jedoch ein wenig gepimpt
> in der Durckstufeneinstellung.
> Ich finde sowieso das die neueren Boostvalve-generationen nicht mehr so
> ...



und wie schaut es mit ansprechverhalten bei korrektem sag und endprogression bis jetzt aus? hat man dir verraten wo die unterschiede im detail liegen?

seit es boostvalve in den rp modellen gibt haben diese deutlich zugelegt. deshalb bin ich ja auch der meinung dass dhx und co. wenig sinn mehr machen.

meinen rp23 werde ich noch modifizieren bis er passt. und bei bedarf zwischen diesem und dem van rc wechseln.


----------



## vota2001 (29. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, würde gern mal wissen, welche Erfahrungen diejenigen mittlerweile gemacht haben mit dem Vivid air im Mojo HD, und welche compression tune eure Dämpfer haben. Bin mit meinem RP23 auch nicht ganz zufrieden bei mittleren Sprüngen und bei harter Gangart in gröberem Gelände. Ist der Vivid air die Wahl, oder Tuning des RP23 bei Motopitkan oder tf tuned? Gewicht ist eher zweitrangig beim Enduro, Performance rauf wie runter wichtiger.
Freu mich auf eure Eindrücke...


----------



## Der_Markus (5. Januar 2012)

@ Stefan H

gibt es bei den Stahlfederdämpfern eine Empfehlung was die Federhärte angeht? Ich bringe fahrfertig so 95kg auf die Waage...

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Stefan H (6. Januar 2012)

Hi Markus.
Das könnte Dir evntl. hilfreich sein;    

64 - 75 kilos = 350 lbs Feder
76 - 86 kilos = 400 lbs Feder
ab 86 kilos   = 450 lbs Feder

Gruß
Stefan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Markus (6. Januar 2012)

Perfekt, ich danke Dir!
Jetzt muss ich nur noch entscheiden ob Lopes-Like ein MZ reinkommt oder ein Manitou Swinger oder Revox...
Oder doch RS???
Fragen über Fragen...

[edit]
So schnell überholt einen die Wirklichkeit, Lopes-Like wäre jetzt X-Fusion...
[/edit]


----------



## cycophilipp (11. Januar 2012)

Hups, war doppelt... ich werd auf jeden Fall nen MZ testen nach meinen positiven Erfahrungen im Vgl. zum DHX Air (im Nicolai Helius FR Enduro)


----------



## Martin11 (11. Februar 2012)

Wie zur Hölle finde ich raus welche Einbaulänge und welche Maße ich bezüglich des Dämpfer brauche? Google ist nicht immer dein Freund 

Hab ein Mojo HD 2011 in "L"

---

Was gibt es denn noch für Stahlfeder-Alternativen zum Cane Creek Double Barrel? Fahre hauptsächlich Endurotouren in eher flachem Gelände. Taugt der Rock Shox und der MZ Coildämpfer was?


----------



## nopeiler (12. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

steht alles hier drin.
http://www.ibiscycles.com/downloads/ibis_owners_guide_web_1.pdf
Seite 26

kleine Hilfe:
Einbaulänge  216mm x 63mm
Vorne         21,8mm x 8mm
Hinten           40mm x 8mm


----------



## MojoTom (13. Februar 2012)

da die dämpferfrage für viele sehr schwierig ist fasse ich vor- und nachteile mal zusammen:

*luft*

+ geringes gewicht
+ einfache einstellung
+ leicht zu reinigen
- losbrechmoment/ansprechverhalten
- deutliche veränderung bei temparaturschwankungen
- anpassung zB unterwegs mit dämpferpumpe

für manche interessant: wippunterdrückungen oder lockout häufig dabei


*stahlfederbein:*

+ geringes losbrechmoment, sensibles ansprechverhalten
+ gewichtsveränderung durch rucksack ö.ä. schnell durch vorspannung einstellbar
+ rubust und unempfindlich gegenüber temperatur u.s.w.
- schwer! ab 750 gramm

wippunterdrückung häufig nur durch veränderung der lowspeed druckstufe möglich


*das mojo verträgt beides hervorragend!*

-> für den harten einsatz in verbindung mit einem stahlfederbein empfiehlt sich ein einstellbarer durchschlagsschutz am ausgleichsbehälter via schraderventil für genug endprogression.

-> damit der serienmäßige rp23 besser funktioniert (mehr sag, trotzdem kein   durchschlagen) ist ein kleines einfaches luftkammertuning  erforderlich.  eine anleitung findet sich hier im forum.

quelle: linkagedesign.blogspot.com












*wenn das gewicht (und ggf wippunterdrückung) wichtig ist: luft

wer maximal sensibles ansprechverhalten und ein 0-problem system wünscht: stahl*


----------



## MojoTom (13. Februar 2012)

die air volume spacer gibt es als set mit 3 unterschiedlich starken "einlagen"

Fox part #803-00-612

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html


----------



## sevens4 (13. Februar 2012)

Ich fahre im Moment den RS Vivid Air R2C mit 33% SAG und habe keine Probleme mit durchschlagen.


----------



## Martin11 (15. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rock Shox Vivid R2C in Verbindung mit dem Rahmen vom Mojo HD? Hoffe das Ding taugt was, da er Preis/Leistungsmäßig ja ganz gut zu sein scheint.

Welches Tuning sollte ich für das HD nehmen? Möchte damit Endurotouren fahren. Für den Park habe ich meinen Downhiller. Ich selbst wiege mit gesamter Ausrüstung 87/88 Kilo. Ich schätze mal Mid-Tuning?


----------



## sevens4 (15. Februar 2012)

ja ich habe ihn bei mir verbaut.Spricht gut an mit ca 33% SAG schlägt er trotzdem nicht durch. Braucht ein wenig Einstellarbeit aber dann arbeitet er so wie gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin11 (15. Februar 2012)

Und welches der drei Tunings wäre das richtige für mich? Aus der Anleitung von Rockshox werde ich nicht schlau. Vorallem in Verbindung mit dem HD Rahmen.


----------



## MojoTom (16. Februar 2012)

das mojo hd ist mit einer übersetzung von 2.5:1 angegeben.

in dem "leverage ratio" diagramm oben siehst du die exakte entwicklung der übersetzung während des gesamten federweges.

laut rock shox wäre es wohl mid/mid 

ich persönlich würde vielleicht low/mid ausprobieren. das liegt aber daran dass ich einen sensiblen hinterbau mag, sehr leicht bin - und lieber ggf die druckstufe mindere als sie nicht weit genug auf zu bekommen 

such dir eines aus. im schlimmsten fall muss er nochmal zur abstimmung.

in deinem fall könnte mid/mid aber gut passen.


----------



## sevens4 (16. Februar 2012)

Ich habe M/M und habe so um die 68-73 Kg je nach Gepäck ob er iintern schon geändert wurde von RS weiss ich nicht. Der Bikemech hat die Daten weitergegeben und sie stimmen es dann jeweils ab.


----------



## cycophilipp (22. Februar 2012)

MojoTom schrieb:


> die air volume spacer gibt es als set mit 3 unterschiedlich starken "einlagen"
> 
> Fox part #803-00-612
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/tech-tuesday-How-to-Install-a-Fox-Air-Volume-Spacer-2011.html



Sowas ist doch Mist, ein guter Dämpfer ist über den Bereich einstellbar.
Für mein Mojo das ich grad aufbau habe ich jetzt 3 Dämpfer zum testen hier liegen, u.a. nen Roco TST (ne Wucht gegenüber DHX Air), war aber schwierig, den zu bekommen. Andererseits braucht man mit den ganzen MidhiLow-Kombis ne Experten-Ausbildung beim Auswählen oder der dritte Dämpfer passt dann erst... nix für ungut, ich werd berichten, wenn das Wetter Neurad-tauglich ist


----------



## sevens4 (23. Februar 2012)

Hat ja nichts mit dem einstellen des Dämpfers zu tun. Sondern um die Luftkammer abzustimmen.


----------

